# minimum boat for Lake Erie



## odiewan

Happy New Year guys. I have a boat that would probably be ok for some light Lake Erie use but I've never been comfortable trying it. I have a Crestliner Angler 1600 tiller but only have a 9.9 4-stroke on it. I "think" the boat would be ok up to moderate chop but I don't feel comfy with just the 9.9 hp on it to get me home if things get rough. I'd like to take my son out for some perch and/or walleye.

My question for you distinguished gentlemen (and ladies), is this...would you take my boat out as is or is there a minimum hp you would put on it? Where should a Lake Erie newbie go for perch and walleye without going too far out (I'm near Cleveland)? I've been on charters but never on my boat.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Shortdrift

Put the maximum listed horsepower on it if you have the funds. With that being said, you may be able to get.a good used rig for the price of a new larger outboard. There have been some great deals on OGF lately.

As far as minimum size boat, you are going to get a lot of different answers.
I ran a 16ft Lund with 60hp for several years and faced some really nasty storms in truly uncomfortable conditions but I have had many years of boating experience on Erie. I now have an Starcraft 180 Superfisherman which I trailer and feel it is quite adequate. If I had more room for storage off the water I would have purchased 21 foot for the additional comfort.


----------



## Misdirection

I would be worried that you could be under powered. My dad and I fished Ashtabula in a 16' Crestliner with a 25 HP on it for years. You have to pick your days, calling for 2' or less and 5-10 knot winds. We always stayed with in 3-5 miles of shore. But with only a 9.9, I would be concerned that you would not have enough power to push thru a chop if you had too. Once we were on the shoreline but down the lake a few miles and a small front came thru. We and about six other boats had to beach as we couldn't make it to the Harbour. The other question is your experience. Erie is not like inland lakes. 

As far as perch, in Conneaut there are guys who fish right outside the Harbour at times. There used to be a guy who came out on a jet ski perching! I'm not familiar enough with Cleveland to recommend anywhere down there.

Good luck!


----------



## bludog

I took my 14 ft lund out a few times on.erie it has a 9.9 on it. I never ventured to far from shore, you could always fish around the Cleveland harbor breaker wall .


----------



## ohiojmj

I see 16'ers perching outside the breakwater at Lorain. Some troll not too far from shore. Pick you days, Know when not to launch or when to call it. Only chose days when wind is out of S or SW, 10 mph max. Learn how to operate boat in chop. Never lose your fear. Get a bigger boat.


----------



## sherman51

I fished the western basin of erie with a 16' deep v, but I had an 85 hp evenrude on it. we fished out around west sister island and the Toledo shipping channel. we did come in a little early because of rough water but for the most part we were able to fish. then I bought an old Cherokee 18' aluminum boat and restored it then put an 80 hp mariner on it. but it didn't want to plane off with the 19p prop on it. well there was a prop shop going out of business and the only prop they had left was a 15p. so I bought it for a spare. then my next trip I decided to try it. well it jumped out of the hole but I couldn't run wot without over taching. but I was very happy with my hole shot and it ran plenty fast enough for me. most of the time I didn't run no where near wot. a 16' deep v hull is good but you need a bigger motor. you need something that will plane off on erie just in case you need to get in in a hurry.

I moved up to a 20' sea ray for the central basin for walleye fishing because we were going out so far to get the eyes. I now own an old 86 cobia and I love this boat. it has an open bow but I have not fished it but 1 time because of the waves being to big. now I have just stayed at the campground a few times when it was storming.

fishing on erie with a 16' boat and 9.9 hp motor I wouldn't want to get far from shore. if you put a bigger motor on it you should be good for fishing the western basin and perch fishing the central basin. but you still need to watch the weather and pick your days. and if it starts getting rough head for shore. a good 18' boat is much better than a 16'. but a 16' will work if you have been boating for awhile and know the limitations of your boat.
sherman


----------



## toddparker

To go along with the western basin talk, we used to have a 16 ft slickcraft with 90 evinrude and would go out by west sister as well. But I always see small boats around the islands especially in early summer fishing walleye. You can always jump to an island if the weather gets iffy. In this area your best bet is around Catawba and mouse island. Lots of boats your size fishing near shore in 20-25 ft of water for walleye. I would not anchor your boat for perch.


----------



## Sculpin67

You can catch a lot of perch just outside the cleveland breakwall and out in front of the stadium. Just watch the weather. If it starts picking up, get inside the breakwall fast. Don't overload the boat. The good thing about perching with the pack, is that there are boaters there to help. The bad thing is people's wakes. I did see two heavier guys in a 14' boat, with electric motors, but I wouldn't recommend that - they fished right outside the breakwall...


----------



## da-animal

I have a 15 ft arima with a 50 on it, will go 10-15 miles out on it, depends on weather and driver


----------



## sherman51

like I said before I fished the western basin with a 16' boat for yrs. I know I could run to the downwind side of an island if it got to rough for me. but I did like my old 18' much better. then I liked the old 20' searay I got for the central basin. I tried a 22' sea ray but was having trouble with the trim tabs so when a great buy came up on the 21' cobia open bow I bought it and sold the 22' cabin cruiser. and have been real happy with the 21' boat.

so for me on most days a 16' deep v will work with a motor that will plane off. but the bigger the better up to a point is better. I bought a 28' sea ray that was 10' wide, then I found out that I had to have a wide load permit from Indiana and ohio to trailer it. so I ended up just selling it and went back to my 21' cobia. you can find some pretty good buys on 18' to 21' at pretty good prices if you look for them and have a little money put back.
sherman


----------



## odiewan

I really appreciate everyone sharing your experience and recommendations. I think based on what I'm hearing, what I'll do is save up for a 40hp (max for my boat) and do some test runs this spring/summer out by the islands when the weather is favorable. I know there are some things to learn about the island areas for rocks and such so I'll study up first. Sounds doable though. 

Thanks again,
Sean


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

At times it can be more about the operator than the boat. What is your experience on driving a boat on Lake Erie? If it is minimal then I would not recommend it in that boat. As previously stated. If you want to fish the Big Lake consider getting a boat big enough to do so. If not you can go on several charter trips for the same cost of owning, maintaining, and operating a large boat. Then of course you could look for an open seat on someone else's boat for you and your son. 

IMHO: Going on lake Erie with 9.9 hp engine would be like getting on the interstate on a moped.


----------



## odiewan

I don't have any experience on Erie except on charters and ferries. I was in the Navy 10 years but on subs. Even my USN "Small Boat" qualification was on a much bigger boat. 

I didn't feel comfortable trying it with the 9.9 because of the underpower aspect but wanted to know if my hull would handle light to medium waves if I put the max (40 hp) on it. If not, I would have to stick with paying to go out on a charter or upgrade to an ~18 ft boat that would handle the lake a little easier, especially if I wanted to take more than 2 people with me. 

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Iowa Dave

odiewan said:


> I really appreciate everyone sharing your experience and recommendations. I think based on what I'm hearing, what I'll do is save up for a 40hp (max for my boat) and do some test runs this spring/summer out by the islands when the weather is favorable. I know there are some things to learn about the island areas for rocks and such so I'll study up first. Sounds doable though.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sean


Depending on the condition and year of your 9.9 you should be able to get most of the money needed to purchase a good 40 hp 2 stroke used. Now if you were thinking of a new one someone already said you would be better off to sell your rig and buy a used 18' rather than a new 40 for your boat. 

Check around for used 40's at all of the boat dealers, craigslist and here in the marketplace. I bought an excellent Mariner Magnum 40 hp for my 16' aluminum bass boat I had years ago. At that time I paid something like $3000 for it. Was several years old but almost brand new. I also found some others for under $2000. So look around but going to a 40 will be a wise move if you are going to keep your current boat. 

But I do recommend looking into the 18' option depending on how much you could get for your boat. As was stated there've been many good deals on 18' boats lately. This is the best time of year to buy a used boat. 

Good Luck


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

18' and a 90 horse.


----------



## sherman51

I think a 16' with a small 40 hp motor would really be the minimum boat I would want to use on erie. but before spending much money on a 40 hp motor I would atleast look around and try to find a good 18' to 21' boat at a good price. my 16' boat did really good as long an we watched the weather and picked our days. then I got the 18' boat and it was an awesome upgrade. it really handled the water much better than the old 16' boat. I now have a 21' boat with a 5.7 vortec and I like it much better than the 18' but the 18' did everything we asked of it. the 21' just has more room and takes the water better than the 18' aluminum did. some people prefer an aluminum over glass but in the boats I've used in my opinion the glass was better. so this is just my opinion from the boats I've used.
sherman


----------

